# Rear Side Panel



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

If anyone has ever taken out the side panels in a 200sx (sentra too maybe) you maybe have noticed there is a huge open space. What I was thinking is, mounting another speaker in there (6x9 maybe, or even a 8 inch such if it fits). Do you think this would upset the sound stage and would it even be practical? Do you think this is a good idea? Yay or Nay?


----------



## Brainstorm (May 7, 2002)

I have already put a 10" in there 

have a look...






































For now I just have one side.... currently working on the other box...

sounds a lot like subs in a hatchbacks.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

!^#@^%!#[email protected]&^%$*&%$*&%*%q#$%!^$%


THAT IS F**KIN AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Holy ISH!!

How does it sound man? I want that exact setup! Pounding from the rear and booming from the side!! Holy Cow! That is goddamn exciting. 

How long did it take you and what did you have to do? I see that its kinda curved out (to accomodate the large sub, I bet?) And about how much did you pay (if anything) to mount it in there, and did you do it all by yourself?


----------



## Brainstorm (May 7, 2002)

Thanks Psch91!

I did it myself - it helps to know how to fiberglass well.

It sounds great. The box has about 0.56cu ft, so for a 10" sub I had to "stuff" it with fiberfill. It sounds good. The bass is deep and pounds good and it's not obnoxiously loud to the outside. 

The sub is angled since I knew I'd be putting one on the other side as well and didn't want to have the sound waves interferring with each other.

I can't wait to finish the other side  and mount my new JBL GT1081's!!!!

It doesn't take long, well aside from the fact that each FG layer has to dry before you proceede to the next one. If I wanted to, I could have it all done over a weekend and a bit.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Very nice. About the smoothest execution of this idea I've seen.


----------

